# Mommie & Babys First Picture !



## mommie2be

I don't know about you gals but I love seeing pictures of mommie & baby meeting for the first time! 
Lets see some!! 


https://i44.tinypic.com/dh1sy.jpg


:cloud9:


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## amygwen

^ Such cute pictures!

https://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc3/31067_1489309473589_1259542930_1348044_5295720_n.jpg

This is ours, it makes me cry looking back!


----------



## mommie2be

such sweet pictures. :)


----------



## Amber4

Oh geez. I shouldn't of opened this. I've got tears in my eyes now and I always do when I see Mummy's meeting their babies for the first time. So special :flow: I can't wait for my turn! I know I'll cry my eyes out :flower:


----------



## mommie2be

you cant tell in my picture but i'm BAWLING my eyes out but laughing at the same time. now he's almost 2 months old! :cry:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

here we go :)
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/27209_325583037093_510612093_3628064_6937883_n.jpg
my hand is so swollen , my feet and hands swelled up like crazy right after birth 
I have the worst double chin in this one!! but oh well
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/249829_10150226226157094_510612093_7502185_6748723_n.jpg


----------



## Mii

https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/mii_111/CIMG0221.jpg

:flower: I know you cant really see me :haha: but this is the only one I have of when he was first born on my computer the rest are in my photo album :)


----------



## x__amour

https://img809.imageshack.us/img809/3146/27099920704566339121019.jpg

https://img809.imageshack.us/img809/5593/27046220704603140041019.jpg

https://img33.imageshack.us/img33/8562/26945220704610740231019.jpg


----------



## Hotbump

OH accidentaly erased mines :cry:


----------



## 112110

I'm not even in the picture of the first time I got to hold him, unless they're on Facebook. :dohh:
https://a3.ec-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/126/1943d5bc96f349bca3b9200de0f21f11/l.jpg
But this is one of the firsts.
https://a1.ec-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/118/69db6ca01a904683bfb946d388492a61/l.jpg


----------



## 10.11.12

Brayden was so tiny!


----------



## Bexxx

I look amazing, clearly :rofl:


Spoiler
https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu218/rexxy_xx/SAM_0166-1.jpg


----------



## Munchkinn_

heres me and my little man, such an amazing feeling holding little one for first time!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0292.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 39


----------



## leoniebabey

Beware I look terrible i was still all swolen due to bp issues!

and the 3rd pic is after a couple days
 



Attached Files:







image-upload-90-715569.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 45









100_2327.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 44









me and morgan.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 46


----------



## emmylou92

Ahh, so cute.

I dont have any pictures on my I pad, i will looka t photo bucket!

These are the only ones i have,

https://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x337/emmylou92/P1190072.jpg
https://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x337/emmylou92/P1190076.jpg


----------



## LauraBee

One hour old (had to edit because the original was almost pitch black)
https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q73/Dudette2k7/Bethlouise/PICT0017-3.jpg

Jade and I later realised that we should've taken the camera into theatre and asked for a family picture when she was only moments old. Not really that bothered by it though.


----------



## stephx

I dont have one :( I refused any pics when we were in the hospital coz I looked mank, reeeally regret it now though :( x


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Excuse my appearence :haha:
 



Attached Files:







34033_132733476745099_100000253426293_287950_3072511_n.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 25









083.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 21


----------



## X__Kimberly

https://i41.tinypic.com/ivwk6f.jpg

:) the best feeling in the world<3


----------



## Leah_xx

This was the first time i got to hold her. Gracelynn was born the 7th and I didn't get to hold her until the 8th late in the after noon.
 



Attached Files:







230.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Scariest moment of my life where they were checking for a heartbeat! 

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/252856_10150628101775052_585980051_18916732_8163766_n.jpg

But they found it :D 

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/255765_1745608756390_1123909169_31441493_4612813_n.jpg

Excuse the roughness, but, you know how it is!


----------



## lauram_92

I don't have any pictures on my laptop. I looked a state.


----------



## emmylou92

We cant all look like Beyonce after Laura!! Hehe!


----------



## mayb_baby

This is my biggest regret I have no pics with Michael until he was 5weeks old the early ones are just him :cry:


----------



## hot tea

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/298407_2372616389908_1085467949_32678728_1474749304_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## o.o

mayb_baby said:


> This is my biggest regret I have no pics with Michael until he was 5weeks old the early ones are just him :cry:

yeah me too when Peighton was born i refused pics with her because i looked like a mess. i did let family take pictures with her.
now that i think about it.. i was an idiot! :cry:


----------



## JadeBaby75

I wish someone would have fixed my hair. LOL :dohh:
This wasn't the first time I held her, I honestly don't remember it was right after the surgery and my mom said they had to get her back because I was so incoherent. 

The next time I saw her was the next day and I didn't start BF til a couple days after that :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Jade Victoria 066.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 24









Jade Victoria 075.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 35


----------



## wishuwerehere

In the very first pics I'm way too naked to put them on the internet...when I was in labour I felt like my clothes were burning me so I took them off, then when she was born she was popped right on my chest :D
But this is us once they covered us up with some blankets lol:

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/Dark_side_ofthe_moon/mycamera113.jpg

I especially cherish this picture because it's Issy, me and my mum :cloud9:

(excuse the blood on my chin though. I think I was kissing her before she'd had a rub down with a towel...)


----------



## annabel2712




----------



## imprfcttense

These are all such beautiful pictures! :')

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/426755_144241092363858_100003339057951_164248_1570858878_n.jpg

<3


----------



## daydreamerx

they're all so cute, how do you all look sane still?!
. my first pic is literally horrific and you can barely see LO so i wont post it, i was a zombie when he was finally born, no idea what was going on :haha:


----------



## xxchloexx

Heres some when she was just born, cant really see my face tho!


----------



## lizardbreath

https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac357/jaymeeelizabeth/4658_197751895306_512555306_6755028.jpg
My First picture with Jaymee. I look like Crap but it was also 2 am at this point 
https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac357/jaymeeelizabeth/Pictures-3.jpg
This is the First time I got to hold Katherine was a Day old in the picture. It makes me sad that I didnt get to see her til she was already an hour old and didnt get to hold her to the next day But such is life.


----------



## jemmie1994

OH's mum has got the first photos of me and Evie :growlmad: she rushed in about 5 mins after Evie was out calling the shots...kinda ruined the moment for us and as a result i have no photos of me and Evie when she was just born earliest one is when i was about to go up to the maternity ward, regret that so much! should have told her to get lost my mum would have taken some nice photos for me but she was pushed out :cry:


----------



## mommie2be

jemmie1994 said:


> OH's mum has got the first photos of me and Evie :growlmad: she rushed in about 5 mins after Evie was out calling the shots...kinda ruined the moment for us and as a result i have no photos of me and Evie when she was just born earliest one is when i was about to go up to the maternity ward, regret that so much! should have told her to get lost my mum would have taken some nice photos for me but she was pushed out :cry:

That's so sad. :( 
Just take plenty of pictures now to make up for it. :winkwink:


----------

